# Open Ports 135, 139, 1170 [Questions]



## JHY-IC (Oct 5, 2005)

Today, I completed a vulnerability scan on my computer using GFI LANguard NSS.

The following ports are open:

135 [epmap => DCE endpoint resolution / Service: Unknown]
139 [Netbios-ssn / Service: Unknown]
1170 [LNSS attendant / Service: Unknown]

Port 21 is also open, but I run an FTP server. Anonymous access on my FTP server is not available.

I've completed some research, but I am still unsure if I should close [or if it is even possible to close] these ports using whatever method is available. 

1. Can anyone tell me if these ports should be open?
2. Are any of them [other than port 21] required to run an FTP server?

My system in question is a notebook running MS Win XP Pro SP2 w/all patches and upgrades. There are two other systems in my house connected to the Internet. We do not share resources between the three.

I do run AT&T VNC to monitor my son's computer. Could WinVNC have opened one of these ports?

Any help/input appreciated.

Joseph


----------



## Teknyk (Aug 31, 2007)

1) no
2) yes port 20

from what I found winVNC doesnt use 135 or 139 it uses 5900 and 5800
As for 1170 check some of these.
http://tinyurl.com/3cp33w


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, you shouldn't have to open port 20 for an FTP server. I don't open it for my FTP server here, and I've never done it for client systems either. I specify passive FTP, since you have to also deal with opening ports on the client side for active FTP service.

Here's a good description of the process. http://slacksite.com/other/ftp.html


----------

